# catalog challenge! (Wartime Edition)



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been meaning to create this thread for a long time. recently the topic came up in another thread and really it would be easier found here.
back when I got my 1945 Huffman made Dayton Civilian Transportation model bike I started digging up as much original literature as I could find.
while I'm not as active on that topic anymore, if you guys support this I will add what I have, and add what I find in future. there is a lot to be gained through the civilian stuff regarding military stuff as you will soon read.
this will be your thread to keep active and at the top.

Here we go!






















more later!


----------



## Stony (Feb 6, 2013)

Good information. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. Thanks for showing.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 7, 2013)

*Great lit !!!*

THANKS for posting this historical info .. SCOTT !!! 

Never saw this stuff before !!!

..............  patric


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

another snippet of data. sorry I don't have more context for you.


----------



## Mike G (Jun 25, 2014)

*Catalog Challenge*

Pretty sure this one has been seen by most if you're on this thread... but hey I'm new!


----------

